# JLT Industries Panel Clamp



## BMichs75 (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone out there have a JLT Panel clamp? What are the pro's/con's? There is a local small cabinet shop auction next month in the middle of nowhere that has the 8 ft clamp model up for auction. Picture is labeled as a drying rack. Hoping to swoop in a purchase for dirt cheap. Any thoughts?
Brandon


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

I have their 12' model in my shop with 30 clamps. I only have one gripe, there is a support on the back at the middle which will not allow sliding un-needed clamps to be slid out of the way. Otherwise, it does a great job of clamping and keeping the glue ups flat and straight. Pricey but valuable. Careful, heavy as well.


----------

